# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cila ishte ngjarja më e madhe të famshëm të vitit 2009?

## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Cila ishte ngjarja më e madhe të famshëm të vitit 2009?

----------


## drague

hapja e kutive te votimit. :pa dhembe:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Mos harova ta vendosja ne mendje e kisha tani sdi si vijet

----------


## goldian

futja ne BE

----------


## BaBa

shif do bjeri pushteti sales per 1 jave  :xhoker:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Sulmi Ndaj Berlusconit  :perqeshje:

----------


## OPARI

ne sondazh vetem vdekja e xhaksonit eshte botrore se tjerat jane vetem per ne angli ,cfare le.. ngjarje eshte lindja e vajzes se jud llo

----------


## La_Lune

Druri qe hengri ajo e zeza rihane,edhe nuk habitem pse  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

Koalicioni PD-LSI... ngjarje e papame lal  :perqeshje:

----------


## SENSUALI_TR

Vdekja e Jacksonit padyshim mbretit te Pop-it

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

as edhe nji gje nga ato gjonat me siper...

----------


## Gjinokastra

Vdekja e Michael Jackson !

----------

